# How to maximize the trapezius workout?



## SVB99 (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey guys, does anyone in here have a good trapezius workout that I could implement into my shoulder routine? All I do right now is just barbell shrugs but I seem to have hit a plateau(or atleast I think). I basically do the exercise with around 90lbs. Should I just add more weight or increase from reps from 4 sets/8 reps or are there more effective exercises for this muscle group?
Thanks alot,
Sam


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey, you could also try dumbell shrugs, machine shrugs, upright rows.
Barbell shrugs behind your back.

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/
click on the exercise tab and then the trap and neck exercise part.


----------



## gopro (Aug 10, 2002)

Good reply Burner!

If you really want to see some good trap growth try supersetting a heavy shrug with a CG upright row. With the uprights, use a weight that allows you to bring the bar to almost nose level. And yes, vary your types of shrugs!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 10, 2002)

I've been told I have nice traps, (genetic  ) All I do for them is super set BB shrugs with DB shrugs with a weight I can get 6-8 reps with for two sets.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 10, 2002)

Hey Scotty, another fellow with good trap genetics 

I vary between 8-10 heavy reps, and 15-20 slow controlled , squeezin at the top reps

A great exercise I found was cable shrugs.

Basically attach a V handle (the ones u do cable rows with) to the low pulley.

I prefer sitting down on a bench with the handle between ur legs so u can shrug up. Go for higher reps (15-20) and SLOW

I do these at the end of my w/o and its a great finsher and nice pump


----------



## gopro (Aug 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I've been told I have nice traps, (genetic  ) All I do for them is super set BB shrugs with DB shrugs with a weight I can get 6-8 reps with for two sets.




C'mon Scotty...you know you have good traps from constantly lifting your shoulders and saying, " I dunno...I dunno."


----------



## SVB99 (Aug 11, 2002)

What's a CG upright row?


----------



## KarlW (Aug 12, 2002)

You could try Power Cleans supsetted with shrugs.


----------



## wanablifter (Aug 15, 2002)

im sure if u do deadlift as well u could do shrugs when u have the deadlift up.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SVB99 *_
> What's a CG upright row?




Close grip.


The closer the hands, the more the traps are used (compared to delts).

The wider the hands, the more the delts come into use (compared to traps).


----------



## mick01 (Aug 17, 2002)

Grab the bar shrug as high as you can and hold it. Then perform SLDL's never letting you traps relax.

Be careful. I made my traps soooo sore this way even standing in the shower hurt.


----------



## wanablifter (Aug 20, 2002)

i know what u mean mich


----------



## EarWax (Aug 21, 2002)

I switched from DB to smith presses and it made a world of difference.


----------



## miamiguns (Aug 21, 2002)

I've never heard anyone complain that they pulled or damaged their traps....so put 2 45's on each side and have a go at it!!!Pyramid is recommended.

This a reply for the original poster.


----------



## Jay Q (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re:*

Ever tried pyramids?

start with light weight and high rep count (e.g. 21 reps)

rest for 30 sec.

use moderate weight with moderate reps (e.g. 13 reps)

rest for 30 sec.

use moderate to heavy weight with lower reps (e.g. 8 reps)

rest for 45 sec.

use heavy weights with low reps (e.g. 5 reps)

rest for 45 sec.

use moderate to heavy weight with lower reps

rest for 45 sec.

use moderate weight with moderate reps

rest for 30 sec.

and finally, use light weight with high rep count

try this and if you really wanna burn your traps then you could try doing a second set of the pyramid, only this time you start with heavy weights, lower it till you get to lightweight and then go up again (5 reps, 8 reps, 13 reps, 21 reps, 13 reps, 8 reps and finally 5 reps) resting exactly the same amount of time for each specific weight (heavy = 45 sec, light = 30 sec).

Hope this helps. Shrugs and barbell/dumbbell upright rows are classics that never fail as well but sometimes you need to do supersets or something like these pyramids.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

ive done alot of yrs training traps but only occassionally doing upright rows, mostly very hvy shrugs with wide grip, should i now do db shrugs and upright rows for traps, cg uprights? thnx. by the way wide grip bb shrugs.


----------



## MDR (Aug 9, 2010)

Never been a fan of upright rows.  This exercise is problematic for a lot of people.  I tend to do ok without isolating the traps.  They are worked along with a number of compound exercises.  The main problem I have with upright rows at my age (43) is they put my shoulders in a vulnerable position for injury.  I've had some problems with impingement.  In addition to this, I just don't see the trap development from this exercise when compared to compound pulling lifts.  I guess everyone has some lifts they just don't care for.  Just my 2 cents, for what it's worth


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^so there tough on shoulders MDR, iam 44 yrs old so we are about the same age. geez i dont want shoulder problems to. ill try them again and see if just going light hits them good enough. anybody else old school thats got some movements that will train the traps? db shrugs and bent laterals.

ps: MDR did you try it on a ez curl bar thats wat i use? let me know some off your excersises. thnx brother.


----------



## Phineas (Aug 9, 2010)

Jay Q said:


> Ever tried pyramids?
> 
> start with light weight and high rep count (e.g. 21 reps)
> 
> ...



You do realize this is an 8 year old thread?


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 9, 2010)

How about heavy deadlifts and cleans?

Who wants to do almost 90 reps of shrugs or upright rows?  That sounds horrible to me.  You're spinning your wheels doing crap like that.


----------



## MDR (Aug 9, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> How about heavy deadlifts and cleans?
> 
> Who wants to do almost 90 reps of shrugs or upright rows?  That sounds horrible to me.  You're spinning your wheels doing crap like that.



^This is my solution.  I agree 100%


----------

